# Northern Lights



## fellowsped (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey everyone,  got my hands on some Northern Lights seedlings from a friend.  I was wondering about this particular strain (i know this might be a newb question but bear with me) is it an indica or a sativa strain or what?  I'm  in the northern part of the country and we probly won't stop having snow till about the first of may this year.  Didn't know if this would do better indoor or if i would have enough time to grow it outdoors here (it usually has stoped frosting at night by end of may and starts about beginning of oct.).  What kind of fertalizers and soils do these plants respond well to?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 17, 2007)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, got my hands on some Northern Lights seedlings from a friend. I was wondering about this particular strain (i know this might be a newb question but bear with me) is it an indica or a sativa strain or what? I'm in the northern part of the country and we probly won't stop having snow till about the first of may this year. Didn't know if this would do better indoor or if i would have enough time to grow it outdoors here (it usually has stoped frosting at night by end of may and starts about beginning of oct.). What kind of fertalizers and soils do these plants respond well to? Thanks for any info.


 
Are they pure NL..usually mixed with something else. NL is indica dominent, though is usually a hybrid of both. The strain I grew was Nirvana's NLx big bud and it does fantastic indoors. Here is the info I found on my strain. The only difference will be the yield is a bit more with big bud.

Northern Lights x Big Bud was developed with the grower and smoker in mind. Big Bud has outragouse yield but tends to be a bit weak for the heavy smoker. Crossing Big Bud with a very potent Northern lights has made a more potent bud with losing only a small percent of the yield. The smoke from Northern Lights x Big Bud is rich and deep and the taste is lightly skunky. 



Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing. 
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix 
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz 
THC level: Medium 8-15% 
Flowering Weeks: 8 
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 550/600 
Harvest Month: 9 
Grow difficulty: Easy
This is a very sturdy strain. It was my first grow and it took a lot of abuse from my learning ((smile)). If I were in your shoes I'd put the seedling under a CFL light and keep it happy until you can do with it what you want. It all depends on what you want to do. If you want to keep it indoors it will do great, you just need to get the set-up going. If you want to plant it outdoors it should do well that way also since it should harvest in September before the snow comes again, just make sure the snow is gone before taking it outdoors. I'd watch Temps and when the temp is in 70's I'd take it outside for a breath of fresh air and natural sunshine. 

I hope this helps. ~ Rav


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 17, 2007)

It's an indica.It's not a very large plant unless you veg it along time.It has a finish time of 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## fellowsped (Apr 18, 2007)

alright sweet.  I'm not exactly sure if it's pur NL or what cause i just got them as a bunch of seedlings and the person i got them from said taht's what they were but i can't be possitive.  anyways thanks for the info try to keep you posted.


----------

